# Canoe renewal/registration pin



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't used the canoe in a few years and didn't renew when due in 2018. I tried to renew online, but I was asked for a pin. The pin on my last registration was eight digits long. The pin they want is only four digits long. I sent an email request for help to ODNR, but no reply yet. Any advice?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

mtstringer said:


> I haven't used the canoe in a few years and didn't renew when due in 2018. I tried to renew online, but I was asked for a pin. The pin on my last registration was eight digits long. The pin they want is only four digits long. I sent an email request for help to ODNR, but no reply yet. Any advice?


I just had the exact same problem with my kayak. Print out the alternative watercraft form, fill it out, and mail the form in with a check for $25.00. It took about a month to get mine back in the mail.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/0/forms/watercraft/DNR8460R.pdf

Oh, I also included a photo of my old registration license and a copy of my driver's license, just in case there were any questions....


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

sbreech said:


> I just had the exact same problem with my kayak. Print out the alternative watercraft form, fill it out, and mail the form in with a check for $25.00. It took about a month to get mine back in the mail.
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/0/forms/watercraft/DNR8460R.pdf
> 
> Oh, I also included a photo of my old registration license and a copy of my driver's license, just in case there were any questions....


Will do! Thanks!


----------

